# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Het nut van sexueel genot - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Wat is het nut van seksueel genot?*
> 
> Seksueel genot is niet zomaar een geschenk uit de hemel. Het heeft zijn bestaansredenen, zowel fysiek als psychologisch. Ontdek alle redenen waarom wij recht hebben op genot… 
> 
> Iedereen houdt ervan de liefde te bedrijven omdat genot ermee gepaard gaat! Het natuurlijke doel van vrijen is de voortplanting, die essentieel is voor het in stand houden van de menselijke soort. De gedachte aan het genot dat ons wacht, kan ons verblinden en ons soms ondoordachte risico’s doen nemen, zoals het condoom of andere contraceptie vergeten, of de onverenigbaarheden met de partner en de verschillende levensdoelen uit het oog doen verliezen. 
> Het genot zet ons ertoe aan een kind te verwekken en het zet ons er eveneens toe aan te herbeginnen. Alles wat aangenaam en noodzakelijk is, doen we opnieuw: eten, drinken, andere mensen ontmoeten, de liefde bedrijven, enz. De zin om opnieuw te doen wat aangenaam is, wordt op gang gebracht door dopamine, een scheikundige stof in de hersenen.


Voor meer informatie: http://www.e-gezondheid.be/welk-is-h...t/actueel/1249

----------

